# Saudi Arabic: Where do I look like I'm from?



## suma7

Anyone know how to say this in the Saudi dialect? (hejazi, najdi)



*"Where do I look like I'm from?"
*


For example, someone asks where you are from. You say Venezuela. But they don't believe you and then you ask them,
Okay..."Where does it look like I'm from then...?"


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lark-lover

Welcome to the Arabic forum
Something like " وش تتوقع أنا من وين"
wish titwaqqa' ana min wain


----------



## omar1256

مِنْ أَي مَكَانٍ تَوَقََعْتَ قُدُومِي؟


----------



## Schem

^OP is asking about Saudi dialects not MSA.

==

In Gasseem (north-central Najd), I would simply say منين تحسبن؟ mnein t7asban which means 'where do you think I'm from?' so it's not entirely literal but it's definitely more fluid. This can be expressed in Riyadhi as من وين تحسبني؟ but I'm not completely sure that's the form used there.


----------



## cherine

Hello Schem,

This is interesting. First because in Egypt يحسبن (ye7asben) means to say حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل , and second because it seems there's a reference to a مفعول به somewhere that I can't guess. What would the verb be if the object is feminine? and if the subject (the addressed person) is feminine?


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> Hello Schem,
> 
> This is interesting. First because in Egypt يحسبن (ye7asben) means to say حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل , and second because it seems there's a reference to a مفعول به somewhere that I can't


Salaam ya cherine. There is no relation between منين تحسبن and حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل even they look like! The first تحسبن comes from حَسِبَ which means ظنّ in Arabic Fus7aa/3aamiyya
like when we say in PA: من وين بتفكرني أنا؟ or شو بتحسبّني بشتغل عندك؟. The second حسبي comes from حَسْبُ which means الكفاية like when we say in Arabic FuS7aa: حَسْبُكَ درهمٌ and comes in another context in the meaning of لا غير in رأيتُ صيّادًا حَسْبُ. In حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل a حسبي means كفايتي/ يكفيني.


----------



## cherine

Yes, thank you, I know all that. The resemblance is just that, a resemblance.

I was asking about the feminine form of the verb.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

suma7 said:


> Anyone know how to say this in the Saudi dialect? (hejazi, najdi)
> 
> 
> 
> *"Where do I look like I'm from?"
> *
> 
> 
> For example, someone asks where you are from. You say Venezuela. But they don't believe you and then you ask them,
> Okay..."Where does it look like I'm from then...?"
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I speak Saudi Nagdi

شكلي يقولك إني من وين

shakli yegoollik enni min wane


من شكلي تتوقع أنا من وين
the ق is pronounced like fusha
min shakli titwaqqa3 anaa min wane


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> Yes, thank you, I know all that. The resemblance is just that, a resemblance.
> 
> I was asking about the feminine form of the verb.



It's good to see you know all of that. I'm wondering what was your unknown thing in:





> because it seems there's a reference to a مفعول به somewhere that I can't guess.


----------



## cherine

Exactly what I wrote. If you can't understand my question, I'm sorry I can't clarify it any further. But you don't need to worry, I wasn't asking you in the first place.

But thanks for caring.


----------



## tounsi51

Schem said:


> ^OP is asking about Saudi dialects not MSA.
> 
> ==
> 
> In Gasseem (north-central Najd), I would simply say منين تحسبن؟ mnein t7asban which means 'where do you think I'm from?' so it's not entirely literal but it's definitely more fluid. This can be expressed in Riyadhi as من وين تحسبني؟ but I'm not completely sure that's the form used there.



Good. I did not know that also in Saudi we way mnein منين to mean "from where" like in North Africa. I thought it was only used in our region.


----------



## Hemza

Arabic Guru said:


> Salaam ya cherine. There is no relation between منين تحسبن and حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل even they look like! The first تحسبن comes from حَسِبَ which means ظنّ in Arabic Fus7aa/3aamiyya
> like when we say in PA: من وين بتفكرني أنا؟ or شو بتحسبّني بشتغل عندك؟. The second حسبي comes from حَسْبُ which means الكفاية like when we say in Arabic FuS7aa: حَسْبُكَ درهمٌ and comes in another context in the meaning of لا غير in رأيتُ صيّادًا حَسْبُ. In حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل a حسبي means كفايتي/ يكفيني.



"حَسِبَ" is used in the same way as Najdi/Palestinian in Moroccan (and as *Tounsi51* said it, it occurs in all Maghrebi dialects). It would be "تيحسبك انا منين" or "تتحسبني منين"



tounsi51 said:


> Good. I did not know that also in Saudi we way mnein منين to mean "from where" like in North Africa. I thought it was only used in our region.



Yes, me too, I didn't know that "منين" was used in Najdi.


----------



## Schem

cherine said:


> Hello Schem,
> 
> This is interesting. First because in Egypt يحسبن (ye7asben) means to say حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل , and second because it seems there's a reference to a مفعول به somewhere that I can't guess. What would the verb be if the object is feminine? and if the subject (the addressed person) is feminine?



Hi Cherine 

Dropping ياء المتكلم is a feature of northern sedentary Najdi dialects, namely Gasseemi and Haili, so resemblance to Egyptian يحسبن is coincidental. The object, indicated by the noon, wouldn't change in relation to gender. However, a feminine subject would render the sentence منين تحسبينن mnein t7asbiinan with the conjugated verb being تحسبين and the object pronoun remaining as the noon.


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Schem. 

Yes, I know the resemblance is coincidental والله  And thanks for explaining this feature.

Could you tell me how would the verb be if the object was feminine?


----------



## Schem

Lol, sorry. I hadn't noticed the conversation that was going on when I wrote my reply. 

And I may be understanding your question wrong but if my understanding (explained in the post) is right then they would be exactly the same for a feminine object. Only gender in the subject will change the conjugation.


----------



## cherine

Ah, ok. Thank you. 

So, if the object is feminine, it's still يحسبن and the change only concernes the subject?


----------



## Schem

Exactly.


----------



## cherine

Thank you.


----------



## Hemza

It reminds me a scene in the film Wadjda (only example which came in my mind about Najdi, sorry ) in which the mother tells to her daughter:

"t7asbeen nafsek wald 3ashan tirkbeen cycle?!!" (or something like that ahaha, Ryadhis speak fast when they're angry )


----------

